# My Orientation Is Tuesday 8/2



## marcus85306 (Jul 31, 2022)

My schedule is Sat-Mon after orientation does that mean I won't work until Saturday?

When are pay days?

I read in some of these threads that new hires only work half their shifts in the beginning?


----------



## Avocadioo (Jul 31, 2022)

marcus85306 said:


> My schedule is Sat-Mon after orientation does that mean I won't work until Saturday?
> 
> When are pay days?
> 
> I read in some of these threads that new hires only work half their shifts in the beginning?


@Hal @Hardlinesmaster


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 31, 2022)

marcus85306 said:


> My schedule is Sat-Mon after orientation does that mean I won't work until Saturday?
> 
> When are pay days?
> 
> I read in some of these threads that new hires only work half their shifts in the beginning?


Welcome!
Go to orientation & they will give your training schedule. You get paid every 2 weeks.


----------



## BoxedIn (Jul 31, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Welcome!
> Go to orientation & they will give your training schedule. You get paid every 2 weeks.


Pay schedule must be building dependent. At my DC we get paid weekly on Thursdays.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 31, 2022)

BoxedIn said:


> Pay schedule must be building dependent. At my DC we get paid weekly on Thursdays.


I am at a store. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## marcus85306 (Jul 31, 2022)

Yeah my DC will be weekly so is it possible that I will be working before my Saturday shift?


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Jul 31, 2022)

BoxedIn said:


> Pay schedule must be building dependent. At my DC we get paid weekly on Thursdays.


Stores are every other week


----------



## InboundDCguy (Jul 31, 2022)

Your first real shift should be the Saturday after your orientation.
Pay day is Thursday for the week prior, so you’ll get your first check on the 11th for orientation and whatever hours you work on the 6th.
I heard that they’re trying to go away from only working half shifts the first week but I don’t know if they have yet.


----------



## DC Diva (Jul 31, 2022)

marcus85306 said:


> My schedule is Sat-Mon after orientation does that mean I won't work until Saturday?
> 
> When are pay days?
> 
> I read in some of these threads that new hires only work half their shifts in the beginning?


Just go to orientation, all will be revealed. This forum is ALL TARGET, there are vast differences between stores and between dc’s.  Unless someone is from the site you are hired, answers may not be correct.


----------



## Captain Orca (Jul 31, 2022)

Arrive early for your orientation.  Listen carefully.  Ask questions.  Look presentable.  You'll be fine.


----------



## marcus85306 (Jul 31, 2022)

Thanks Everybody


----------



## Avocadioo (Aug 1, 2022)

marcus85306 said:


> Thanks Everybody


Make sure and ask your Training Specialist any questions you may have! Congratulations.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Aug 1, 2022)

InboundDCguy said:


> Your first real shift should be the Saturday after your orientation.
> Pay day is Thursday for the week prior, so you’ll get your first check on the 11th for orientation and whatever hours you work on the 6th.
> I heard that they’re trying to go away from only working half shifts the first week but I don’t know if they have yet.



They're not doing half shifts at my DC.


----------



## Hal (Aug 1, 2022)

There's a new model for NHO that's was piloted in some buildings and will be rolling out across the network over the next 30 days. The deadline for buildings to transition over is August 31st.

Day 1 NHO is now only 4 hours

Days 2-4 on key will be half on the job training and the other half will be all the compliance training and HR documentation that use to all get crammed into an 8 hour day.

The hope is that TMs actually retain something from NHO if we don't cram it all in their heads in one day.


----------



## marcus85306 (Aug 1, 2022)

Well I guess it hasn't rolled out to my location yet because HR just called me and gave me general information and said I will be at orientation from 8AM to 4PM 🤷‍♂️ tomorrow.


----------



## marcus85306 (Aug 1, 2022)

She also mentioned about 4500 product or something like that per hour. Does that mean like sorting or packing etc? I know I will find out tomorrow I am just curious now is all lol


----------



## Hal (Aug 1, 2022)

marcus85306 said:


> She also mentioned about 4500 product or something like that per hour. Does that mean like sorting or packing etc? I know I will find out tomorrow I am just curious now is all lol


4500 is more likely your daily goal.

Outbound is ~450 an hour for loading trailers

Warehouse ~190 an hour for carton-air which is filling cage carts on a stockpicker

Packing ~150-350 an hour depending on the zone

Inbound, I don't remember because it's dumb and I hate it. (Its just an overly complicated department that use to stress me out when I was a PC.)


----------



## Luck (Aug 1, 2022)

marcus85306 said:


> My schedule is Sat-Mon after orientation does that mean I won't work until Saturday?
> 
> When are pay days?
> 
> I read in some of these threads that new hires only work half their shifts in the beginning?


Just dont make the mistake of wearing a hooded sweatshirt with nothing to wear underneath, and keep in mind you will have your picture taken so come in looking nice!


----------



## InboundDCguy (Aug 1, 2022)

Hal said:


> Inbound, I don't remember because it's dumb and I hate it. (Its just an overly complicated department that use to stress me out when I was a PC.)


Lol, it’s somewhere between 100 and 650 per hour.
200/hr is probably a realistic average tho.


----------



## Avocadioo (Aug 2, 2022)

FrankM0421 said:


> They're not doing half shifts at my DC.


New hires at my DC are doing half shift’s still just for 3 days. It’s to get them adjusted as they begin their Target journey or 90 day probation period. You’re DC is located across the state


----------



## Avocadioo (Aug 2, 2022)

Hal said:


> 4500 is more likely your daily goal.
> 
> Outbound is ~450 an hour for loading trailers
> 
> ...


Inbound is so DUMB. Outbound is the best.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 2, 2022)

Avocadioo said:


> Inbound is so DUMB. Outbound is the best.


The op is new hire & is in training.


----------



## DC Diva (Aug 2, 2022)

And are already on another thread asking about getting time off, and today is their NHO date.


----------



## Hal (Aug 2, 2022)

DC Diva said:


> And are already on another thread asking about getting time off, and today is their NHO date.


Different person. Similar name.


----------



## WHS (Aug 2, 2022)

BoxedIn said:


> Pay schedule must be building dependent. At my DC we get paid weekly on Thursdays.


It’s not.  It was a store employee responding for some reason


----------



## WHS (Aug 2, 2022)

Hal said:


> There's a new model for NHO that's was piloted in some buildings and will be rolling out across the network over the next 30 days. The deadline for buildings to transition over is August 31st.
> 
> Day 1 NHO is now only 4 hours
> 
> ...


We’re doing it at ours.  Had the first round of I believe 60+


----------



## marcus85306 (Aug 2, 2022)

So orientation was OK today and as a bonus they said benefits start day 1 now instead of 90 days except for 401K.

Anyways, I am a Warehouse Associate Packer. They didn't give us a tour of the building but will I be packing similar to what you see on the Amazon videos and Target.Com video packers? Or am I packing trucks? I don't know lmao


----------



## Avocadioo (Aug 2, 2022)

I have been seeing the B1 Training Specialist doing huge group tours here recently.


----------



## Luck (Aug 2, 2022)

marcus85306 said:


> So orientation was OK today and as a bonus they said benefits start day 1 now instead of 90 days except for 401K.
> 
> Anyways, I am a Warehouse Associate Packer. They didn't give us a tour of the building but will I be packing similar to what you see on the Amazon videos and Target.Com video packers? Or am I packing trucks? I don't know lmao


Not sure what the videos are so I will just elaborate:

Packing is taking, lets say 2 shirts, out of a big box that contains 20 of those shirts, and placing those 2 shirts into a Target branded box that is going to the store, and repeating that process for man other products. 

The idea is instead of sending every store one full case of a red shirt in S, M, L, XL and so on, each store probably only needs 2 or 3 individual pieces of each size. So we just send an assortment in a single box and replenish as the stores needs more. 

Of course the same applies to all types of other products too. 

Overall Packing is considered a relatively easy job, you will be standing on fatigue reducing mats rather than the concrete floors, and you have a lot of fans around to keep you cool in the summer. Dont have to worry about using forklifts or anything like that either. 

Challenges for some people are that you are essentially standing in one small area all day. Lots of walking back and forth within the Module you are assigned to but pacing in a small area can feel like you arent doing a lot of moving and some people dislike that. 

Another is attentiveness. Its the kind of job that can become very easy to mentally automate and thats when people start making mistakes such as missing that the computer told them there was an issue, which can start to create shortage in the warehouse and get a manager on your case if you consistently do it. 

Im glad your orientation went well and hope you enjoy your time at Target!


----------



## Avocadioo (Aug 2, 2022)

Luck said:


> Not sure what the videos are so I will just elaborate:
> 
> Packing is taking, lets say 2 shirts, out of a big box that contains 20 of those shirts, and placing those 2 shirts into a Target branded box that is going to the store, and repeating that process for man other products.
> 
> ...


If you go to Targetcareers.com you will see new brief informative videos going into more detail regarding the position’s job function(s)…. I’m pretty sure it just rolled out less than six months ago.


----------



## marcus85306 (Aug 3, 2022)

Thank you both for the information and the detailed job description. My curiosity is appeased lol


----------



## Avocadioo (Aug 3, 2022)

marcus85306 said:


> Thank you both for the information and the detailed job description. My curiosity is appeased lol


Good luck holding your job past the 90 probation. They’re cracking down on nonnegotiables so do the standard. Welcome to the team Bruh.


----------



## marcus85306 (Aug 3, 2022)

Non-negotiables? What you talking about Willis?


----------



## Luck (Aug 3, 2022)

marcus85306 said:


> Non-negotiables? What you talking about Willis?


He is seemingly just trying to scare you for no reason. In reality most of us would say the opposite, expectations have lowered post covid. 

Non-negotiables are just rules. Dont use your phone on the floor. Dont punch somebody in the face. Dont steal. Make sure if you are told to use something like gloves or a step stool to reach something high that you do for your own safety. 

Its a silly name as it implies that there are rules that ARE negotiable. But yeah do the right things, dont go leaking info about the release of the newest Taylor Swift album before it is anounced, and dont throw your box cutter at the person who sat in your usual seat in the breakroom and you will be fine.


----------



## dcguy86 (Aug 3, 2022)

marcus85306 said:


> Non-negotiables? What you talking about Willis?


Your OM, trainer, and safety school, should go over all of that.

In summary, safety is looked at as the number 1 priority. An example of a non-negotiable in my department is a four-foot halo between people and equipment. They want people to get off equipment to speak to people and not talk to people while on equipment.


----------



## Avocadioo (Aug 3, 2022)

dcguy86 said:


> Your OM, trainer, and safety school, should go over all of that.
> 
> In summary, safety is looked at as the number 1 priority. An example of a non-negotiable in my department is a four-foot halo between people and equipment. They want people to get off equipment to speak to people and not talk to people while on equipment.


dcguy86 is 110% right. If you get caught breaking a nonnegotiable within your first 90 it is automatic termination.


----------



## marcus85306 (Aug 3, 2022)

Oh so dude trying to be a funny guy 🤣 well at my location yesterday during orientation they made it very clear that attendance infractions wouldn't be tolerated during the first 90 days. Safety is safety and if one is stupid enough to violate safety then that is on them. But I don't remember specifically about the non-negotiables but I do remember them saying certain things such as no call no shows would be zero tolerance.


----------



## marcus85306 (Aug 3, 2022)

@ Luck ironically upon my arrival there was an OM at the security desk asking to review camera footage because two employees just had an altercation. This was like at 745AM. I was like bruh, it's too early for all that 🤣


----------



## FrankM0421 (Aug 3, 2022)

marcus85306 said:


> Oh so dude trying to be a funny guy 🤣 well at my location yesterday during orientation they made it very clear that attendance infractions wouldn't be tolerated during the first 90 days. Safety is safety and if one is stupid enough to violate safety then that is on them. But I don't remember specifically about the non-negotiables but I do remember them saying certain things such as no call no shows would be zero tolerance.



Oh they say a lot of stuff that you will find out to not be true.  We recently had a battery blow up because e&f does not care that bare wires are exposed on damn near all of the battery cables.  Now they're having to patch them and have a designated waiting area to stand for when you're waiting.  Next day guy from E&F forgot to put the battery retainer back on the machine and someone drove off.  The machines are not supposed to be able to operate with the battery retainer off.  Luckily the battery cable was holding the battery in and someone stopped them as they were driving away.

Nobody follows the safety non negotiables.  They let you get used to it then when they don't like you or want to keep you from switching keys\departments will hit you with a corrective action so you can't.


----------



## Avocadioo (Aug 3, 2022)

FrankM0421 said:


> Oh they say a lot of stuff that you will find out to not be true.  We recently had a battery blow up because e&f does not care that bare wires are exposed on damn near all of the battery cables. Now they're having to patch them and have a designated waiting area to stand for when you're waiting. Next day guy from E&F forgot to put the battery retainer back on the machine and someone drove off.  The machines are not supposed to be able to operate with the battery retainer off.  Luckily the battery cable was holding the battery in and someone stopped them as they were driving away.
> 
> Nobody follows the safety non negotiables.  They let you get used to it then when they don't like you or want to keep you from switching keys\departments will hit you with a corrective action so you can't.


My E & F needs to fix dead rollers.


----------



## Avocadioo (Aug 3, 2022)

marcus85306 said:


> Oh so dude trying to be a funny guy 🤣 well at my location yesterday during orientation they made it very clear that attendance infractions wouldn't be tolerated during the first 90 days. Safety is safety and if one is stupid enough to violate safety then that is on them. But I don't remember specifically about the non-negotiables but I do remember them saying certain things such as no call no shows would be zero tolerance.


Your straight bro chill. You won’t lose your job.


----------

